# Selling 1991 BMW 850iA 91k miles, $11,250 Negotiable, needs work.....



## rx794 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Selling 1991 BMW 850iA 91k miles, $7500 Negotiable, needs work.....*

I have removed the pics of the car so that I can reduce the space being taken up on the site for good use since the car has been SOLD, thanks to everyone for the inquiries about it.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I dont think thats cheap enough.

This will take a pile of $$$ to make right.


----------



## rx794 (Apr 7, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> I dont think thats cheap enough.
> 
> This will take a pile of $$$ to make right.


That's why the ad says negotiable.


----------

